# Beretta or Benelli?



## MaJeK King (Nov 17, 2012)

Having a hard time deciding on witch shotgun to go with, stuck between the Benelli super black eagle and the Berreta Extrema 2. Main use is gonna be for dove and duck hunting... Anyone have some advice between the 2?


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Whichever one feels (i.e. fits you) best


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Benelli*

Ben hunting with one for 14 years hard to beat them very reliable IMOP !


----------



## MaJeK King (Nov 17, 2012)

Ya same here, I got the super nova and that poor gun has taken a beating and still shooting. Just wanna upgrade and stuck between the SBE2 and Extrema 2


----------



## DWT (Aug 12, 2013)

Get the Beretta. Much less recoil than the recoil-operated Benelli. Trash the factory Beretta pad and replace it w. a LimbSaver or Kickeez.
Good hunting.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I asked Freer Gunsmith shop between the two last year

He said they are both great shotguns but the Beretta stands up better from what he had seen


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

If your shooting doves and duck you don't need the 3.5 capacity. The money difference between a M2 and SBE2 you put towards a case of hevi shot if you want to do a little goose hunting. I've shot plenty geese and a turkey or two with a 3 in shell and they didn't tel a difference.

Back to the question at hand. I prefer the benelli as its a touch lighter than the berreta and recoil isn't a big deal to me because I'm a big guy and if birds are flying then I'm happy, when I'm happy I don't feel the recoil. Also the breakdown of the gun and components that have to be cleaned are simpler to me to me on a benelli because its inertia driven.

When comparing 3 in guns you have the Vinci and M2. The Vinci throws up and swings real good to me but I do not like the orientation of the safety. So one day when I have the disposable income I will buy a benelli m2 in max 4 with a 26in barrel


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

look at the winchester sx3 b4 u decide i have all 3 and find myself liking it better


----------



## j4577 (Feb 11, 2013)

I just purchased a Benelli Montefeltro and I know that is not the model listed, but I can tell you that I am absolutely enjoying it.


----------



## jeffrush (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a Super Vinci 12ga and a Montefeltro 20ga so I'm going to have to say Benelli


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Is both not an option?
have a 391 and a super sport and love them both.


----------



## Thegotoguy (Jun 14, 2013)

You can't go wrong with a Beretta or a Benelli, I used an Extrema 3.5 for 5 years on a great duck lease and i never cleaned it all season long, only ever had one shell stove pipe on me. It's an amazing weapon. I also have a Benelli Sport II and I use it as my sporting clays gun. It's never jammed, never failed, and i throw all kinds of different shells through it. The Benelli seems to have a much shorter length of pull than the Beretta, I'd choose what feels better to you.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

DWT said:


> Get the Beretta. Much less recoil than the recoil-operated Benelli. Trash the factory Beretta pad and replace it w. a LimbSaver or Kickeez.
> Good hunting.


I shot a Benelli Super 90 (HK import 3" version) back in 1995-1999. Super reliable gun but it with knock the taste out of my mouth with 3" duck loads.

I bought a Beretta AL 390 gas operated gun for my son and quickly "re-acquired" for me. Much softer shooting than the inertia action Benelli.

Both are great guns.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

SBE2. Mine has never misfired or malfunctioned in the 7 years ive owned it. Been through some hell too. I like that its not a gas operated gun which makes for less room for error.


----------



## JT Swann (Sep 19, 2013)

Beretta Xtrema 391, my buddy has the 400 and said he likes the 391 better. Just sayin, it comes down to what you are most comfortable with.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Always go for the best fit first. Probably won't notice the recoil difference much unless you are shooting clays or can't hit a dove. If you do prefer lower recoil the Extrema II is softer shooting as mentioned.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I shot an Extrema II on our last dove hunt. Even with 1 1/4oz 1300FPS pigeon loads it was a soft shooter.


----------

